
Should version control and build systems merge? - adamnemecek
http://beza1e1.tuxen.de/version_control_and_build_systems.html/#
======
leed25d
In a word: no.

~~~
kazinator
Agreed, and blog author is unaware of existing work like ClearCase and its
clearmake.

